# Tamron to Announce New Tele Zoom Next Week.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 30, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14602"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14602">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>A “serious” new Tamron?

</strong>Tamron is going to be announcing a new tele zoom lens next Thursday, November 7, 2013. Apparently it’s going to be a “serious” lens according to a <a href="http://forum.nikoniarze.pl/showthread.php?t=238363" target="_blank">Polish forum</a>.</p>
<p>Something to compete with the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909812-REG/Sigma_137101_120_300mm_f_2_8_DG_OS.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 OS</a> or <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x</a> perhaps?</p>
<p>Below is the teaser image found on the mentioned forum.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/new.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-14603" alt="new" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/new-575x401.jpg" width="575" height="401" /></a></p>
<p> </p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2013/10/30/tamron-to-announce-a-new-tele-lens-next-week/" target="_blank">PR</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## RomainF (Oct 30, 2013)

Waiting for a 80-200 f/4.5-6.3 ;D ;D ?


----------



## fabiopb (Oct 30, 2013)

Probably their 200-500 updated with VC. And hopefully better optics.


----------



## Imagination_landB (Oct 30, 2013)

fabiopb said:


> Probably their 200-500 updated with VC. And hopefully better optics.


+1 or maybe a new like 150-300 2.8


----------



## pj1974 (Oct 30, 2013)

fabiopb said:


> Probably their 200-500 updated with VC. And hopefully better optics.



+1

I tried the above (200-500mm) lens, but didn't at all like it because of the optics & lack of VC. The size was not too bad, though - as I wanted a portable telezoom. Focus would have to be spot on though, ideally USD (like USM).

If there is a better option, that might be a good option. However I'm still glad I have my 70-300mm L, works a treat for great IQ on my 7D, and is very portable!

PJ


----------



## Viggo (Oct 30, 2013)

Doesn't Tamron have any fast primes at all?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 31, 2013)

It does resemble the 200-500. I also had one, the 100-400L blew it away.


----------



## kphoto99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nothing on the Polish forum indicates that the new lens is from Tamron.
Were is the info that it is Tamron?


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Oct 31, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Doesn't Tamron have any fast primes at all?



Other than the Macro lenses (60mm, 90mm, 180mm) I do not think Tamron produces any Prime at all (at least not for Crop or Full Frame DSLRs). seems they want to concentrate only on the zoom side.....


----------



## jyrbba (Oct 31, 2013)

Got an info from a reliable Tamron retailer that it will be 150-600 VC and it could be available perhaps already this year.


----------



## Eimajm (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like a 300mm 2.8 in dimensions...


----------



## preppyak (Oct 31, 2013)

Yep, whoever said the 200-500 w/ VC is probably correct. Here's the current one overlaid; there's basically an extra inch or two on the new lens, with a big hump near the mount.







Considering Tamron's lineup, I imagine they would consider a $1500-2000 lens pretty serious


----------



## Dukinald (Oct 31, 2013)

preppyak said:


> Yep, whoever said the 200-500 w/ VC is probably correct. Here's the current one overlaid; there's basically an extra inch or two on the new lens, with a big hump near the mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hump ? Hmmmmm....for a built in teleconverter perhaps ? Like in the 200-400 F4L


----------



## hoodlum (Oct 31, 2013)

jyrbba said:
 

> Got an info from a reliable Tamron retailer that it will be 150-600 VC and it could be available perhaps already this year.



Here is the patent.

http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2012-10-26&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtamron%2B150-600mm%2Bhttp://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D820


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 31, 2013)

200-400f/4 VC? Excited!

150-600 VC? not so excited.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

preppyak said:


> Yep, whoever said the 200-500 w/ VC is probably correct. Here's the current one overlaid; there's basically an extra inch or two on the new lens, with a big hump near the mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


200-500mm w/vc and all new optics could be good! If they gave it some of the pro treatments they've placed in shorter teles like the 24-70mm f/2.8 with IS...


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Oct 31, 2013)

My longest lens is currently a 70-200 F4L IS and I am shopping for something longer for quite some time now.
I don't like the Canon 100-400 with its ancient IS and awkward push-pull zoom design, and optics could be better, too. A successor (if it ever comes into being) will likely cost 2,5k€ and is therefore most likely out of the question for a hobbyist. 
The Sigma 120-300 2.8 OS has pretty good optics but is not as long as I would like it to be, heavy as hell and quite pricey, too.
The various Sigron 50/120/150/200-400/500 f4-f6.3 with and without OS/VC also do not cut it optically.
So lets hope Tamron delivers on this one.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 1, 2013)

Grummbeerbauer said:


> My longest lens is currently a 70-200 F4L IS and I am shopping for something longer for quite some time now.
> I don't like the Canon 100-400 with its ancient IS and awkward push-pull zoom design, and optics could be better, too. A successor (if it ever comes into being) will likely cost 2,5k€ and is therefore most likely out of the question for a hobbyist.
> The Sigma 120-300 2.8 OS has pretty good optics but is not as long as I would like it to be, heavy as hell and quite pricey, too.
> The various Sigron 50/120/150/200-400/500 f4-f6.3 with and without OS/VC also do not cut it optically.
> So lets hope Tamron delivers on this one.





> I don't like the Canon 100-400 with its ancient IS and awkward push-pull zoom design, and optics could be better, too. A successor (if it ever comes into being) will likely cost 2,5k€ and is therefore most likely out of the question for a hobbyist.



I don't know... I don't really find the "ancient IS" that much of a problem... Guess it depends what you're shooting with it but most of us are shooting wildlife and/or outdoor sports with it. I've also found the "awkward push-pull zoom" to not be that awkward at all. In fact when tracking a BIF coming in toward you, it's actually quite natural to slowly draw the barrel back toward you... 

There is a reason that this lens is still relevant after all these years without an upgrade. Here's a few from the old 100-400mm with the "ancient IS" turned on... 

At it's price range, I don't think it's a bad option, especially for a "hobbyist"... : But that's just me!


----------



## Grummbeerbauer (Nov 2, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> I don't know... I don't really find the "ancient IS" that much of a problem... Guess it depends what you're shooting with it but most of us are shooting wildlife and/or outdoor sports with it. I've also found the "awkward push-pull zoom" to not be that awkward at all. In fact when tracking a BIF coming in toward you, it's actually quite natural to slowly draw the barrel back toward you...
> 
> There is a reason that this lens is still relevant after all these years without an upgrade. Here's a few from the old 100-400mm with the "ancient IS" turned on...
> 
> At it's price range, I don't think it's a bad option, especially for a "hobbyist"... : But that's just me!



I do not doubt that (a good copy of) a 100-400 in capable hands can deliver, and your shots prove that.
Still, I tried this lens a few times and cannot overlook the problems (some of them subjective, like push-pull zoom, others measurable like the IS). Add in that a replacement has been "just around the corner" for about five years now . This makes me somewhat hesitant to pay that price for something that might address many of the issues I have with this lens.


My dislike of the 100-400 is not


----------

